# Besement enclosure made for our caiman tegus



## Renske (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is a project we worked on for years. In this video you can see the whole progress and how it is now. Enjoy!


----------



## N8bub (Jun 21, 2015)

Wow, that is world class! Amazing work.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Ditto N8BUB. Nice going!


----------



## Renske (Jun 22, 2015)




----------



## Walter1 (Jun 24, 2015)

What do you feed your Caiman Lizard? He looks very well cared for.


----------



## Renske (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks! We feed him mostly live snails and sometimes grinded fish.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 24, 2015)

Where do you get a steady supply of snails?


----------



## Renske (Jun 25, 2015)

Escargotes live here in the wild (the netherlands, Europe). So in summer i catch them. In winter i order live ones from a breeder who breeds them for human consumption. And i give frozen apple snails in winter.


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 25, 2015)

That's really neat. It is being fed exactly what it should be fed. Not so easy in the states, which is what I think hinders its popularity despite high availability of juveniles and adults in the market.


----------

